# Stamp paper for reference letter



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I have some doubts reg. the stamp paper to be used for reference letters from previous manager/colleague. Might sound silly, so please excuse.. I just want to make sure I dont make any blunders..

Is Rs.20 stamp paper enough for both reference letter and statutory decl.? or Stat. decl. should be of higher value (Rs.50) ?

Also, for the stamp paper for references , should I buy them in the name of the person referrring me? or I can just buy them in my name and have them sign it?

Should the reference letter bear 'Statutory Declaration' as the heading on the top? 

thanks in advance..


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

I2wannafly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some doubts reg. the stamp paper to be used for reference letters from previous manager/colleague. Might sound silly, so please excuse.. I just want to make sure I dont make any blunders..
> 
> ...


Not silly, cautious 

Use Rs 50, I say  though i dont think 20 would create any problem but anyways use 50 Rs one...

For self buy in your name; for reference buy in their name; even if you buy all in your name wont make a difference

Statutory declaration works; or use 'to whomsoever it may concern'; find the format on other threads in this forum; post by a person named Balaji are very useful

All the best


----------

